# Arc Tec cable slide



## bassbusta01

A win in vegas for the arc tec and no one has even tried it.?


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER

bassbusta01 said:


> A win in vegas for the arc tec and no one has even tried it.?


I'm trying one now. great concept. The only issue i had is the darn thing didn't fit in my hoyt cable guard mount. I've talked to a friend who is using one and he didn't have a problem with his Hoyt. I did manage to squeeze it into a sureloc cable guard mount so I could give it a try.

Once I got it on a bow it does seem to take some of the left/rights out of my groups at longer distances. I just wish I could put the thing in my riser mounts.


----------



## USNarcher

It does work as advertised and is very easy to instal and tune. I like it a lot better than the torque tamer. The only con to it is price but talking to a machinest the price is inline with the quality of parts and wormanship.


----------



## Altec111

I see Albina Loginova is also using one. It can be seen in the Shanghai videos.


----------



## GWFH

AT_X_HUNTER said:


> I'm trying one now. great concept. The only issue i had is the darn thing didn't fit in my hoyt cable guard mount. I've talked to a friend who is using one and he didn't have a problem with his Hoyt. I did manage to squeeze it into a sureloc cable guard mount so I could give it a try.
> 
> Once I got it on a bow it does seem to take some of the left/rights out of my groups at longer distances. I just wish I could put the thing in my riser mounts.


Mine went into a Contender(s), but tight on the Matte Black, little easier on the anodized one. Make sure you dont have any burrs at the ends of the two holes, and especially where the set screw hole meets the hole. The black riser needed some tapping with a plastic hammer, but had it in and out a couple time with no damage to the carbon rod. A hairdryer will help open the holes up too.

Jury is still out regarding my results. I found the tilt tamer a bit more forgiving than stock, I expect the same from this.


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER

GWFH said:


> Mine went into a Contender(s), but tight on the Matte Black, little easier on the anodized one. Make sure you dont have any burrs at the ends of the two holes, and especially where the set screw hole meets the hole. The black riser needed some tapping with a plastic hammer, but had it in and out a couple time with no damage to the carbon rod. A hairdryer will help open the holes up too.
> 
> Jury is still out regarding my results. I found the tilt tamer a bit more forgiving than stock, I expect the same from this.


I was thinking about trying it but being that I have the same problem with both my Vantages and both are anno'd I'm hoping I just got an oversized one. I hate to strip the annodizing or do anything to alter the size of the holes becasue that might make the stock cable guard too loose if I went back to them. Thanks though.


----------



## hardcorebowtech

I put one on a brand new hoyt vantage elite plus, it had brand new strings and had never been shot, checked timing and cam lean and then shot it thru paper and bullet hole, checked it at a couple other distances and was easiest bow i have ever set up or tune, planning on getting another one for my other vantage elite plus


----------



## fanio

I have one on my Contender Elite (tightness was a problem for me too). Looks like it is a bit more forgiving.

has anyone tried it on a Supra/PSE? I hear they have each of the 4 limbs at different "limb deflection" levels to combat cam lean so am concerned about negating this if I use the arctec on my Supra.


----------



## FV Chuck

fanio said:


> I have one on my Contender Elite (tightness was a problem for me too). Looks like it is a bit more forgiving.
> 
> has anyone tried it on a Supra/PSE? I hear they have each of the 4 limbs at different "limb deflection" levels to combat cam lean so am concerned about negating this if I use the arctec on my Supra.


Got it... tried it...IMHO pointless on a PSE vs. the factory installed adjustable rod.

I literally had it on there an hour. It was easy/simple to setup install. Good product, no complaints there at all but I found zero advantage and no better result than what I already had.


----------



## fanio

thanks, that's helpful.


----------



## blueglide1

I have one for sale if anyone wants one.Its under general items and again under cams and stuff in classifieds or just PM me.


----------



## blueglide1

blueglide1 said:


> I have one for sale if anyone wants one.Its under general items and again under cams and stuff in classifieds or just PM me.


Its gone.


----------



## FV Chuck

I've got 2 as well that need new homes...

1 brand new in pkg, never opened... the other is new "with pkg" but has been opened and was installed for about an hour..

willing to sell VERY cheap.... make a reasonable offer and it's yours (fwiw LAS sells them new for 90$)

msg to [email protected] if your interested 

CHuck

Classified post:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1772041&p=1064278896#post1064278896


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Hey...thanks buddy!!! I sent you a PM (on May 28th) asking you to sell me one of those things!!!! Oh well....I'm the red-headed step child out here in Vegas!!!LOL!!!!! Good seeing you at Redding!!!


----------



## FV Chuck

Ugghh...sorry about that.

I just read your note. I missed it earlier... totally sorry about that.
In the long run...consider it a favor


----------



## FV Chuck

BTW - these are sold




FV Chuck said:


> I've got 2 as well that need new homes...
> 
> 1 brand new in pkg, never opened... the other is new "with pkg" but has been opened and was installed for about an hour..
> 
> willing to sell VERY cheap.... make a reasonable offer and it's yours (fwiw LAS sells them new for 90$)
> 
> msg to [email protected] if your interested
> 
> CHuck
> 
> Classified post:
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1772041&p=1064278896#post1064278896


----------



## NEVADAPRO

You really didn't like that little bent bar did ya!!!!!!!LOL!!! You know everythings cool!!! Thanks man and God bless!!




FV Chuck said:


> Ugghh...sorry about that.
> 
> I just read your note. I missed it earlier... totally sorry about that.
> In the long run...consider it a favor


----------



## FV Chuck

LOL... yeah - I wasnt a huge fan, I'm sure it's fine on other rigs but for the PSE Supra and Dominator 3-D I saw no improvement


----------



## Brad HT

For those who put it on a Hoyt... how easy was it to tune... how did you go about it, group tuning at longer distances?

thanks..

B~


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER

Brad HT said:


> For those who put it on a Hoyt... how easy was it to tune... how did you go about it, group tuning at longer distances?
> 
> thanks..
> 
> B~



I just set it so I had vane clearance. It brought my sight in better alignment with my string/arrow. It took some left/rights out of my longer distance groups. Hoyt's have some torque built into them, this seems to help take some of that out.


----------



## Brad HT

AT_X_HUNTER said:


> I just set it so I had vane clearance. It brought my sight in better alignment with my string/arrow. It took some left/rights out of my longer distance groups. Hoyt's have some torque built into them, this seems to help take some of that out.


So, Im trying to think how my setup is now, but does this bring the cables in closer than the stock guard, or does it move the cables out further than the stock guard.....? Im just trying to picture in my head how this is setup and how it differs from whats on my bow now.

Its such an interesting idea, and I am curious to see if it can take some out of my groups at longer distances....

B~


----------



## Robert43

Hi I just got a ss bar & put a bend in it for my Hoyt UE


----------



## NEVADAPRO

First off, a lot of people think that a "bent or off-set" cable rod is the same thing....the ArcTec cable rod has two carbon fiber rods joined together by an "elbow" that allows the rod closest to the string to be angled in towards the string. When you set it up, your fletching will have about 3mm of clearance from the cables. Then as you draw the bow, the cables move along the angled rod, towards the main strings (this is the same place the cables would be if you didn't have a cable rod at all!). There is no way your arrows would clear the cables at this point (they would shoot right through the cables!!)....SO...when you release your arrow, the cable slide outward..on the cable rod, so that the arrow (and its vanes) will once again have clearance from the cables. You

You can adjust the rod in or out to accommodate any size shaft or fletching. I can say that my scope housing (which is usually to the left of my arrow shaft....I'm right handed), is now right in line with my arrow shaft and I have less rights and lefts at 50 yards and above. I have a pretty good grip that is repeatable, but I STILL induce SOME torque on my bow. The ArcTec has seamed to reduce this to the point that it is 99% gone now!! I personally think...FOR ME....it is worth the money!!! 




Brad HT said:


> So, Im trying to think how my setup is now, but does this bring the cables in closer than the stock guard, or does it move the cables out further than the stock guard.....? Im just trying to picture in my head how this is setup and how it differs from whats on my bow now.
> 
> Its such an interesting idea, and I am curious to see if it can take some out of my groups at longer distances....
> 
> B~


----------



## bassbusta01

yes i have one now instaled on my vantage elite plus and dont plan in it coming off anytime soon i shot my best 40 yard group friday about the size of a quater three arrows super happy with the combo.


----------



## Brad HT

NEVADAPRO said:


> First off, a lot of people think that a "bent or off-set" cable rod is the same thing....the ArcTec cable rod has two carbon fiber rods joined together by an "elbow" that allows the rod closest to the string to be angled in towards the string. When you set it up, your fletching will have about 3mm of clearance from the cables. Then as you draw the bow, the cables move along the angled rod, towards the main strings (this is the same place the cables would be if you didn't have a cable rod at all!). There is no way your arrows would clear the cables at this point (they would shoot right through the cables!!)....SO...when you release your arrow, the cable slide outward..on the cable rod, so that the arrow (and its vanes) will once again have clearance from the cables. You
> 
> You can adjust the rod in or out to accommodate any size shaft or fletching. I can say that my scope housing (which is usually to the left of my arrow shaft....I'm right handed), is now right in line with my arrow shaft and I have less rights and lefts at 50 yards and above. I have a pretty good grip that is repeatable, but I STILL induce SOME torque on my bow. The ArcTec has seamed to reduce this to the point that it is 99% gone now!! I personally think...FOR ME....it is worth the money!!!


This is a great answer... I appreciate it!

B~


----------



## Longbow42

So the rods are carbon with the elbow being metal? Is it still shiny or do they make it in black yet? Thanks.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Yes and yes!!! The only one's I have seen are still a shiny silver. You might want to check with the company and see if they are making or could make you an all black version!! And remember, Maitlands and PSE's (and maybe more models) need the offset bracket!! This is the ONLY way they will work. God bless




Longbow42 said:


> So the rods are carbon with the elbow being metal? Is it still shiny or do they make it in black yet? Thanks.


----------

